#    /  /  2011 .

## Olivka-k

.   15%. C 2011         ..
  2010 .   :

: 13%
 (. ) 8% (. ) 6%   (c) 14%, (.) 0
 ( ) 0.2 %

   2011 ??????  .   .     ?

   ,  ...

----------


## Olivka-k

1  2011     :

   26%;  20 % .   6 % .  26%  .????
   2,9%;   ????
   3,1%; 
   2%.
    34%.

       ,   -.  -   !!! :Wink: 

       ,        .,  ?     ?

----------

!!!

----------


## Olivka-k

,       ,            ,   36  ,    ( ,         (  IT-     ). 
        ?      ,        ,   ,  .        ?     ,  ,  ?  - ?

     72.20   .     . ????

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*,  ,     ,       :Frown:

----------


## Olivka-k

> *Olivka-k*,  ,     ,


,  ,   :Love:            ,  ,   .  ,    ,    :Frown:

----------


## .

.      IT-.   



> ( ,         (*  IT-*     ).


     IT-,    -    50  .   ,   .

----------


## Olivka-k

> .      IT-.   
> 
>      IT-,    -    50  .   ,   .


    ,   ,     !!! 
  ,              ,      . (    06.11.07  758    ,      )      .    8 . 50    .         ,     .  -   ?

      2.9 %         ,       ?

----------


## .

-  .  ,   ,     .



> 2.9 %         ,       ?


 .    ?

----------


## Olivka-k

""    ,     ,      2.9       ..?       ,    ?

----------


## .

> ""    ,     ,


    ,      ,     ?   :Embarrassment:        ,       :Smilie: 
   , .     2011

----------


## Olivka-k

> ,      ,     ?         ,      
>    , .     2011


,     ,      ,       ,     ....!        ""      !  . 
       ,         ,          !      ,     :

   26%;  20 % .   6 % .  26%  .????
   2,9%; 
   3,1%; 
   2%.
    34%.
     15%,  ..    ,    ,  .         ?

----------


## .

> ,


   ,   



> 26%;  20 % .   6 % .  26%  .????


     .   .  1967    ,    ,  ,  



> ?

----------


## Olivka-k

> ,   
>      .   .  1967    ,    ,  ,


 ,   :yes:  !

, .  ,          " " 0.2% 

    ,     34,02%

----------


## .

> " " 0.2%


    ?

----------

:Smilie:   , ..           2,9% .


393 1 02 02090 07 1000 160
               -   2,9% +         ( )?

----------


## -

> ?


  ,   (  )

----------


## .

> -   2,9% +         ( )?


 .      .
*-*,  ,     ,   .

----------

, .  :Smilie: 
  -    (   : "     .",    ,   2,9%       -   , ?)

----------


## .

> ,   2,9%       -   , ?


  2,9%     ,      .          . 
   ,

----------

> 2,9%     ,      .          . 
>    ,


  :Smilie:     ()   (    6   )  :Wink:

----------


## Olivka-k

,             .,  , (    ,     ,    ,   )

----------


## .

,    2011    ????         , .  .

----------



----------

> ,             .,  , (    ,     ,    ,   )


- 393 1 02 02 050 07 1000 160
.- 393 1 02 02 090 07 1000 160

----------


## Olivka-k

,    ,     ,     :yes: 
- 393 1 02 02 050 07 1000 160
.- 393 1 02 02 090 07 1000 160

----------

> ,   (  )


,    ,      17.01   -        ?    ,    6%

----------


## n00b

> ,    ,      17.01   -        ?    ,    6%


  .      .

----------


## nasty6.06

26%     ?

----------

! 
  2010 .       (   ).     .       .  ,  ,      ,     . , ,    .     .

----------

!     ?
  ,      , ..    (100%) - .     .  212- ,         :
http://www.klerk.ru/cons/ziborova/207934/

,           ?   :Wow: 
 34%   ?

----------

.     .  , ,   ""...   :Frown: 
 .

----------


## fluffy

> .


     . .     ,    .
 - 393 1 02 02 050 07 1000 160 -              ;
 - 393 1 02 02 050 07 2000 160 -             ;
 - 393 1 02 02 050 07 3000 160 -             ;
 - 393 1 17 04000 01 0000 180 -    .

----------


## .

> 26%     ?


  



> 2010 .       (   ).     .       .  ,  ,      ,     .


     83 .  83  .  ,  83?   :Embarrassment: 
   ,            .      .

----------


## alexVRN

,    :
           (    )?

----------


## .

.  -     .

----------

!                :-39210202100081000160 -39210202110091000160.        -      ?

----------


## Lara'S

( )?

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------

?   ?

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## nvv23

> 


         18%    ( 3.2 .58 212-).

  ?

_  1966    :
  - 18%
  1967    :
  - 12%
  - 6%_

----------


## .

*nvv23*,          .   ?

----------


## nvv23

> *nvv23*,          .   ?


, ,

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## nvv23

> .       ,


  ,       18%,         18%          12% + 6%.

     2011   18%,    .

----------


## .

> ,       18%


 .      :0

,       6%. .          -

----------


## nvv23

> .      :0
> 
> ,       6%. .          -


 :
# 5     2011

----------


## .

,     ,

----------


## 808080

,         ?
  :  -   ,       (   )         ? (  )

----------


## .

> :  -   ,       (   )


    ,   .      ,

----------


## 808080

,      10%,    ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

,          ,   .    5-             .

----------


## 808080

.
              ?

----------


## .

, .     .             ,

----------


## Olivka-k

> ! 
>   2010 .       (   ).     .       .  ,  ,      ,     . , ,    .     .


http://fz122.fss.ru/index.php?sectio...89vg8bhtr3eva3

----------


## 808080

> , .     .             ,


   "  "......

----------

Olivka-k,   !

----------

.     ,          .

----------


## .

- ,      ?             -

----------

:yes:

----------


## Natasha1515

.  , :    ( ) ,  1  (1987 ..).
 1  2011    .     :

   26%(20 % .   6 % .)?
2,9%   .         ; 0,2%   .       . ?
   3,1%;
   2%;
-  -13%?

  ???

----------


## .



----------


## Natasha1515

.        :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

?      ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## MYulia

74.84 - 34 %??

----------


## Freya

> 74.84 - 34 %??


  - , 34%.     ,    ...       ?

----------


## Lada52

> 


   ,      ,   ?   1,1  2,   3,1  2.        ??

----------


## Natasha1515

,          ?  ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,   ?


  .

----------

.,  ,       ,        : ,     (  -  ),    ?
  432-  28.12.10     .1 .8 / )        ?
    ,   .

----------

,

----------


## Good

, , ,      . ,        .        ?      -    ,        -   ...     34%?       ? 
 ,    ,        ( ,  )   -    ...       -    .  !
    .  :Smilie:

----------

""          (, 305):

     ""   /         "     "...
,  69.41 ()  3% (  3,1%),  69.42 () -  2,1% (  2%) :EEK!: 

 5,1%,  0,1% ...   :Wow: 

,     ...

----------


## .

> 34%?


 ,        ?       ,         .
 , ,   ? ,      ?    .      ,          .      :Frown:

----------


## .

> .,  ,       ,        : ,     (  -  ),    ?
>   432-  28.12.10     .1 .8 / )        ?
>     ,   .


            ???

----------


## fluffy

, ,      72    .  432-,    .7) ,        ,   ?

----------

> ,  69.41 ()  3% (  3,1%),  69.42 () -  2,1% (  2%)
> 
>  5,1%,  0,1% ... 
> 
> ,     ...


P.S.         :   "":
 -  -  -    -  2011      ...

----------


## so.nata

> ""          (, 305):
> 
>      ""   /         "     "...
> ,  69.41 ()  3% (  3,1%),  69.42 () -  2,1% (  2%)
> 
>  5,1%,  0,1% ...  
> 
> ,     ...


  :: .    1   (),  2.0 (2.0.18.2) ( 1: 8.1 (8.1.15.14)   !!!!  :Wow: 




> P.S.         :   "":
>  -  -  -    -  2011      ...


  ,  ,     , 2.0,       -       -   .

----------


## VTSL

> - 393 1 17 04000 01 0000 180 -    .


    ?    ?

----------


## .

?     .

----------


## fluffy

> - 393 1 17 04000 01 0000 180 -    .


   -             ,

----------


## VTSL

> -             ,


, !      ,      ?

----------


## Good

> ,        ?       ,         .
>  , ,   ? ,      ?    .      ,          .


     71.2 -     ,    (   ) - .      ?  !!! :Redface:

----------


## fluffy

> (   )


   -           ,        ()          70     .

----------


## Zzest

> , ,      72    .  432-,    .7) ,        ,   ?


  .. -   IT :Frown:

----------


## Good

> -           ,        ()          70     .


   ,     . ,    .     ???        20%,   18%  ...

----------


## AVK

:
      2011 ,   :
 :
          - 2598,00
   - 779,40
                   - 402,69
                   - 259,80
  : 4039,89

          - 4040, .. ?

 ?
    ""         -       ....

----------


## .

> ,     . ,    .     ???


         .       .    .     ,

----------


## .

*AVK*,    ?  ?

----------


## AVK

,  .  -,           :Smilie:  -  ?      -   -   4040?      :Smilie:

----------


## Natasha1515

, ,       18210102021011000110???

----------


## AVK

. 18210102021011000110,    ,    ?

  ,  -, .

----------


## .

*AVK*,      ,    .     ( 1 )   .    2 ,   1 .                .   ,   .

----------


## AVK

> *AVK*,      ,    .     ( 1 )   .    2 ,   1 .                .   ,   .


 , , .               ,   "    "
 :

   ,    ,       ,           ( ,        :
  - 2598,00
  - 779,40
 - 402,69
 - 259,80
  ( ): 4039,89
 -  ,     " ,   ,      "         (   , -      ),    4040 ,    ,        4039,89? .

----------


## .

.    4039,894  16159,56    16160.   ,         16159,46.   ,    .         ,  .
      ,    ,           4040.    .            , ..   8080.  ..

----------


## AVK

> .    4039,894  16159,56    16160.   ,         16159,46.   ,    .         ,  .
>       ,    ,           4040.    .            , ..   8080.  ..


  .  .       ,     .  2010               ,      -    -   ,     ,         ,      ""    .   2011    -          ,    .  , .

----------

,               2011 ?     2010 ?

----------


## .



----------


## Katyshka

> ,       ,            ,   36  ,





> IT-,    -    50  .   ,   .


     ,    ,   ??? 
         .  ,       ,       ,        .

----------


## .

50 ?

----------


## MalishkaMu

,      .         ,  ,    ?  _?       ?

----------

. 
  ,  ,                 (2,9%)  ,     - 
393 101 01 09 007 1000 160

 ,    1     
393 117 06 02 007 0000 180

   ,     - ,    ?

----------

,   2011           (  ),     ?  ?

----------


## Katyshka

> 50 ?


 ,  50 ... 
     ?

----------


## .

> ,      .         ,  ,    ?  _?       ?


    .      ,    . ,         2011 




> . 
>   ,  ,                 (2,9%)  ,     - 
> 393 101 01 09 007 1000 160
> 
>  ,    1     
> 393 117 06 02 007 0000 180
> 
>    ,     - ,    ?


   ,     ,      393 1 02 02090 07 1000 160.  -     1,   1    "        "



> ,   2011           (  ),     ?  ?


     .     ,       .  ,     1 




> ,  50 ... 
>      ?


  212-  .58.   ,

----------

> , ,      72    .  432-,    .7) ,        ,   ?


    ,       50 ,    .   ,    ?

----------

> ,       50 ,    .   ,    ?



  50   .6 -   . 7 -  +  72 (     .6)

----------

,    ,   , ,  - 85.13 ( ) .   .  () -       18%.
        , ?

----------


## .



----------

(  ,  )   (     -   ):

1)    -   ,     ,   26% ( 26%   20%+ 6%)

2)  3,1% -    (  -   " "   ),  .   -    (  " ")
 392 1 02 02100 08 1000 160 ( 39210202100081000160 )
.: . ___ [ ]      ,       2011. (,  ,   - .  ___)

3)  2,0% - 
 392 1 02 02110 09 1000 160 ( 39210202110091000160 )
.:      ,    
 -  ,   .2

  .2  .3 -   ()  09?

4)  2,9% -        ,  ,   ,   :
http://fz122.fss.ru/index.php?sectio...89vg8bhtr3eva3

 393 1 02 02090 07 1000 160 ( 39310202090071000160 )
.:                  2011 . .   ___ 

5)  -  ,     
 393 1 02 02050 07 1000 160 ( 39310202050071000160 )
.:              
 -  ,   .4

  .4  .5     -  ?
     - 08  14,     09?

  -      ,   -   .01.2011 (   )?
(,        .  .        ,     ,    -     "")

  ,   , 
 -  

 ?

----------

:



> - alexVRN:            (     )?
> 
> - .:   .  -     .


 ,    " "  " "  ".  ",    -  .
   ?        ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,   :
> http://fz122.fss.ru/index.php?sectio...89vg8bhtr3eva3


        ,          :Frown:

----------


## .

09.    ,        01,        09.       ,  14    :Frown:

----------

,     ,    ... ,    .
  -       -          ,

----------

. :
    2011         :



   26  -  ;

   2,9  -    ;

   2,1  -   ;

   3  -   .

  - ?

----------


## .

**,           . ,        ,

----------


## .

**,

----------

: " 2011  ,    ,       ,    ()  26%."

http://www.pfrf.ru/employers_faq/

----------

:    .   -  "" (    26%)     70%   . 
*         ?*

----------


## .

**,    ?  - ,    



> ?


      ,

----------

> **,    ?  - ,    
>       ,


 ,  ,     ...

    ,   26%       ?

----------


## .

.   26%  .       .     ,    .

----------

> .   26%  .       .     ,    .


:

2    :
71% - , 
29% -  , 

  26%           ?

----------


## 95

.       .   ?        ,           ,      .     ,    "   ".   ?  . .     ,   ?

----------


## 95

-  ,  ,  .   .    ,  ,  ,   .        .      ?

----------


## ˸



----------


## .

> 26%           ?


       .       ,   .

----------


## andryus

,   432-     .      "    ",         ,    :



> ,    8  1  ,   ,     ,        -      .  ,     ()         ,    8  1  ,       ,            3.2         () ,     ,                           .


 .         .   ,          ,   .  ,               ,         .
   ?

----------


## .



----------

, , -,    63.40. 
 .8 .1 .58 212-    "    " (   63) ,   ,      ,  ..     50 . ,       ?

----------


## .



----------

,     :Smilie: !!!

----------

? ,        ,    34%.      ,

----------


## .

, .  -

----------

1        
1 7,7
   2,1%
  3%
.     .

----------


## andryus

> , .  -


    ,         .         ,       .     ,   34%     .  , ,

----------

> **,           . ,        ,




,   .

       -        2011. -      ?

----------


## .

- ? 



> , ,


       , ?        , ..   .

----------


## 95

.      .       . ?
      "  (   50 )      .         ,   ??

----------


## .

.

----------

2    :
71% - , 
29% -  , 

  26%           ?

----------


## aksentia

, ,   /  2011.      ,          .?    2010.?

----------

10:00 01.02.2011

:  

     ,     ,                   (  28  ,        26%,   34%).

  ,      ,          ( )    70%.                .    ,   ,     .   ,   ,             .      IT-,  .

----------

-     "".  ,    .

----------


## Odyssey Ektos

,    ?         .       .         ?
    5025     ,     ?

----------


## .

**,    ,     .             "" .



> 5025     ,     ?


         .

----------


## accountingathome

> , .  -


      ,         ,            :Frown: ,     ,      "   "        34%,   26%,    " ",          ..
     , ,       (       ""),      -   ,    ,    34%    "" -    ,       8% -   


> 20%


  ?  ?      ?

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

,

----------

.    +.    . .      .  ?!     34%

----------


## Andyko



----------


## accountingathome

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

+ , .
-    ,   ,    6%    .
 -.
  . 
     .       ?

----------


## .

.      70%   ,   50  50

----------

.     (((
        .
               . ?
              , ?     .   ?     ?          ?        
 :Frown:

----------


## 95

> .   ?


.      : ,    ( )  .  ...

----------

.     ?         ?

----------

> .      : ,    ( )  .  ...


  .       ?         ?

----------


## .

,   ,   .
     (    )        .

----------

> ,   ,   .
>      (    )        .


 .

----------


## 222

.   .     ,    -     \?    ,      ?   -    , ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,  -,   :
1)     63.40 -  2011  18%(,  2011  14%).  26% .
2)     60.24 -  2011  26%  18%)) (,  2011  14%).
.

----------


## .

**,        ,       :Frown:

----------

,   -        / 60.24     63.40 ....
    ..

----------

, .          2,9%  (   -),      ?

----------


## .

. ,   ,     -

----------


## .

, .             .       ?

----------

,

----------


## .

,

----------



----------


## Witus

!

 ,   6%                  ?       ?

----------

.
   ,  ,     .
,      ,     .  ,  ,    ,          ?!

----------


## .

*Witus*,        



> ,      ,     .


  .  .58  .

----------

....    .7.  .
   ,      ...   ,       ?! 
    - .   ,    , ..   .     ?

----------


## .

> ,      ..


     .       58  .   .             :Wink:

----------

,     ? 
      ?

----------


## .

**,     .58  .      



> 1.2.        ,    7  1  ,  ,    ( )  ()     (    ,        ()  ),                               .             1-  ,    .

----------

!    ! -6%,     26%. 

  ,     2011.  2,9%  0,2%?  2,9%? ,        ,       ,        2,9%  , ?

  !

----------


## .

.

----------


## 3xma

!      : 
   6%      2,9%  ,        ?  :

 26%
 2,9%
 3,1%
 2%
   0,2%  ?????

----------


## .



----------


## 3xma

!!!!!

----------

> .


   2 ,  0,2%  2,9%?

----------


## .



----------

> 


, ! 

  ,     26%,      26,2%.

----------


## .

26,2? 34,2 -.  0,2%      .  ,     .     6%,

----------

> 0,2%      .


,         .

  26%, ..  73.1 -    .

----------


## housewife

!

   (, 6%)  . 

 2010 . 90 %     .      .     ,   ,   -   .  2010 .          , ,       ,    .     ,     ,       ,   ,   .

    " ",       -  (    /),         . 8 . 1 . 58?  ,    ,         ?

----------


## .



----------


## XuTPOYMHuK

,  !
           ,    :Embarrassment: 
       ,    ,   ,    63.30.1,     24.07.2009  212-,     8  58   ,   "    " -    63,           ?   :Cool:

----------


## housewife

*.*,      ?

----------

> .       ,   .


, ...

----------

> 1        
> 1 7,7
>    2,1%
>   3%
> .     .


    ,       ???????

----------


## .

*housewife*,    ,       .   ?

----------


## buhAnka

!   ,   .  ,      ,   ..
,  15%,  36.1 ( )  .
 :
 - 2,9%  0,9%
 - 12% ()+6%() (  .)
 - 3,1%
 - 2%
      01.01.2011,     ?   ,    -    ?
!

----------

.
36.1

----------


## -

> .      IT-.   
> 
>      IT-,    -    50  .   ,   .


,  50 ,      90%       ( 432-        , .58) ,   IT- (    ..     ),             70%,     .

----------


## .

> IT- (    ..     ),             70%,     .


       .    .
   ,         ?   .     ,     .

----------

,    !     . 




> .
> 36.1


,   !  ,         " " +    " "   ,        .

* ,   ,  .

----------

> 1        
> 1 7,7
>    2,1%
>   3%
> .     .


,     ,     1 7.7 ?

----------


## buhAnka

, , ,   197,         01.01.2011.
.

----------

-       26%,    -    ,        ......

----------


## buhar

> , .             .       ?


    .  -  ( )   ,          .  ( )

----------


## buhAnka

> -       26%,    -    ,        ......


     ?     ,       ,    -1  1 ,   ,       -   ,           1 ..        -...
..   -  ???

----------


## .

**,     .  Caps Lock,  .
 :Frown: 



> ?

----------


## tomic

...          .      (()       ; 58.  ))   20,30   .....         ... ...    ...  :Silly:

----------


## .

*tomic*,  .      .

----------


## tomic

...          :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## vlmart

> ,     ,     1 7.7 ?


   > >  "",      "  ",   2011       (    01.01.2011).

----------

,           ( )   ,      (),         ,        (  ),         ,    ( 70%)   ..

----------


## .

.      70%

----------


## tomic

... 

           8  1  58   212-. -,       ,     . -,         ,   . 1.

 1.       8  1  58   212-  
  8

*



15.115.97



15.98



17,18


 ,      
19



20



23, 24



25



26



28



29


 ,    
30, 31, 32, 33



34, 35



36.1



36.4



36.5



73



80



85



92.61



92.62



37



45



50.2


  ,    
90



63



93


 ,  , ,     
21



36.3


  ,     
16, 22, 27, 36.2,36.6

.1

52.7

.2

70

.3
,   ,    
92.1

.4
 ,      (   )
92.51

.5

92.52

.6
  ,   
92.53

.7
,        ,      ,    5  6  1  58   212-
72

----------


## tomic

,    ...
,    28.12.2010  432- (    432-)     58    24.07.2009  212- (    212-).      1  2011  (. 3   432-),       ,    ,       .

----------

> > >  "",      "  ",   2011       (    01.01.2011).


    ...

----------


## .

*tomic*, ,      ?  432-    .

----------

6%  72.20     < 50.

, ,      2011.   ,   :
1.  - 18,0%
2.  - 2,9%
3.  - 3,1%
4.  - 2,0%
:
1.  -       ?
2.  -    ?
3. , ,  - ?     , ,   ,    ?

----------


## LEA81

1. .  18%,    1967 12% , 6% -    .
2.        2010.
3.    (www.pfrf.ru)      : , , , .

----------


## buhAnka

,      -    ,  ,       , ,      ,  ,           ..
   ,  ,    ,    .
http://fz122.fss.ru

----------

.2

70

...70.12    ?

----------

.     .          2,9%  0,2%?

----------


## .



----------


## kuzya78

> .2
> 
> 70
> 
> ...70.12    ?


  ,       70.32.1

----------


## _

, ,          (((
, ,    (  6%)

  39310202050071000160
 39310202090071000160
 39210202100081000160
 39210202110091000160
 . 39210202010061000160
 . 39210202020061000160

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr101.htm

----------


## liman2009

-1.     -    :
1.   .  -  , 29.71 (  )  - .   .       .
2.    -1. "     .346.15" .         ,       .          -     .
   ,       .8. .1 .58 212-    :
-       
-      
-         
-       70%     .
       -       .

----------


## _

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr101.htm


   ,       2011 ...
   ...

----------


## .

*_*,   2010 .    2010 .    ,

----------


## .

*liman2009*,    .     .       ,    .  -1   ,   .58  212-



> -       .


         .

----------

> ,       ???????


   ( 7.7.): --  .       ,   , " "    ,  - 01.01.2011. 
    ,     "  "   26%, "   " 6%. 
     -   20 %

----------

> ( 7.7.): --  .       ,   , " "    ,  - 01.01.2011. 
>     ,     "  "   26%, "   " 6%. 
>      -   20 %


    VLMART

----------

:    ( 6%)  .   -   ,    .        72.2 -         .    ,       . 
       ,     (  ).
     ,   ?
1.    ?      ,       ? 
2.                 ?
 :yes:

----------


## .



----------

.     ,  ,   ?

----------


## .

,  .          ,

----------


## Olivka-k

72.20   ,       ,     15 % ,  6 ....    ,      ,    ,     ?      ? :Frown:

----------


## valen11

!
    ...    , ?        ,    .  ?          ?        ?!

----------


## tomic

> *tomic*, ,      ?  432-    .


    ,    ...               ,       ,   ,    .....         ...     ,   15      ,  ...

----------


## .

> ,    .


   2010      (  2- ,      ). 



> ?


 .  ,   2011       3   :Frown: 



> ..     ,   15      ,  ..

----------

,         .    ?

----------


## so.nata

> ,         .    ?


 .     .    -  .

----------



----------


## oksana.gromova83

,      -45.21-  .      ? -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

> 


,  ,   :
-             ?
-          -1     ?

----------


## Anastasya73

> .  , :    ( ) ,  1  (1987 ..).
>  1  2011    .     :
> 
>    26%(20 % .   6 % .)?
> 2,9%   .         ; 0,2%   .       . ?
>    3,1%;
>    2%;
> -  -13%?
> 
>   ???


 ,   .    , 2  .         :       ?   ,    ""       ( ).       ,   ...

      :        (0,5   ),  / 3000 ,        1416 ...... :Frown: 

 ,   .Natasha1515 ?

----------


## .

> ?


  2011

----------


## Anastasya73

> 2011


 !
 ""... :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------

-     ?

----------


## Feminka

> -     ?

----------

-26, -3,1, -2,0, -2,9, + 0,2 ,  13%,  ?         ?

----------


## Feminka



----------

,  /     /          (      /,    )            01,  02 -  ,  ???

----------


## Feminka

> 






> 01,  02 -  ,  ???


02,

----------

Feminka,  !

----------

[QUOTE=Olivka-k;53109729] .   15%. C 2011         ..


Olivka-k,   ?     15% ?    10%.

----------

,  30  -      -   .   ?
      (-  ) 
   7710030362 
   770401001 

    1     . 705 
   40101810600000010102 
   044583001

----------


## .

**,       .       .

----------

,   !       ?
    .  (  -       ) 
   7710030933 
   770701001 
   45286585000 
    1     .  
   40101810800000010041 
   44583001

----------


## Pola

> > >  "",      "  ",   2011       (    01.01.2011).


    7,7     ,   !          !     !

----------


## Pola

10.02.2011, 16:11   	   #230



: n/a 

 ,     -  ...
-....  !

----------

1  1,3  177       01.01.11(,,,).    .  ,  .   . / ,  .   ?
      ?

----------


## XuTPOYMHuK

> 1  1,3  177       01.01.11(,,,).    .  ,  .   . / ,  .   ?
>       ?


     ,      " ",      ,              ! :Smilie:

----------

> ,      " ",      ,              !


,

----------


## milaspb

! 
    ,      - ,  , .
       ,        .     .   ,   ,         ? 
..       ?

----------


## Anastasya73

> ! 
>     ,      - ,  , .
>        ,        .     .   ,   ,         ? 
> ..       ?


     ,   ,  ,  ,      ""  .        ,        1  2011 , ,   .
     - , .

----------


## milaspb

> ,   ,  ,  ,      ""  .        ,        1  2011 , ,   .
>      - , .




   ,      ,     ,   .     .       ,

----------


## .

*milaspb*,        .

----------


## milaspb

> *milaspb*,        .

----------


## .

.

----------


## milaspb

> .



      ,   ,

----------


## Bucom

> 


     () -     .       .

----------


## Bucom

( -   -  )          432-?

----------


## .

-1 .

----------

> 1  2011  (. 3   432-),       *,*    ,       .


       ( 50.2):       ""?

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## lena040481

,       15%  - 45,2-       2011 :

      - 18%
    -2,9%
    -3,1 %
   - 2,0 %
-  
-13%

      26 % ?

----------

. 


> ,     .


,     .   .         (50.2)    /,  ,      ,   .   "",    /?

----------


## Andyko

** ,

----------


## .

> ,     .


 ,  -    .  ,     .       .
   ,     .   ,         :Wink:

----------


## lena040481

,   276- 18%  ?

----------


## .

*lena040481*,   -   ,  .

----------


## Olivka-k

.    72.20   ,  15 % ,  6 ....       ?  ?     ,    :

1)      ,      ; 
    ??? :Wow: 

2)        ,   90%

3)            50 

 ,    ,  ,             ?????  .

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*,   .     .  ,          ,  ,              :Frown:

----------


## Olivka-k

> *Olivka-k*,   .     .  ,          ,  ,


   ,        ,        2011 .   ?         !  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,

----------


## Olivka-k

?   ? :Frown:

----------

> 


     ,  ,   1  2011       .

/ 401 01 810 2 000 000 10001

----------


## Witus

> !
> 
>  ,   6%                  ?       ?





> *Witus*,


      ?   14%           (,    ),    34%        .         6%      (   2.9%  ). ?   -  ...

----------

> ?   ?


  212   57.     2010  
 4) , 2_1. ,       (  ,    -   ,    ,      ),    ,   4  2  ,     :
1)       ,      ,  ,    ;
2)        ,  ,       ,  ,    ( )  ,      ,   (      ),    ()  ,       ,       ,            ,   4  2  ,    90         ;
3)   ,   ,     ,    ,    ,            ,   4  2  ,    50 .
( 2_1    19  2010     16  2010  N 272-,   ,   1  2010 )
2_2.   ,   2_1
2_3.    2_1  2_2               248     (    19  2010     16  2010  N 272-,   ,   1  2010 ).

  58 212-(  ,  432-) 
6) ,       (  ,    -   ),    ,       ,                  ()   ( )  , ,    ,   (      ), ,      ,  ;

3.   2011-2019     ,    4-6  1  ,     :
 2011   8,0  
 2,0   2,0 2,0  
5.    6  1         ,   3  ,    ,   2_1  2_2  57   .    ,   2  2_1   2  2_2  57   ,       ,  ,      ,     15   .
.   ,    6  14% (   ) 34%
     8  58  212 
)7     72 (     ,    5  6  .)  26% 

   72
72 ,    

72.1     

72.10     

72.2      

72.20      

72.30  
72.40        

72.50       

72.60  ,   


   .    ,     6 ,             (     72.2)    8 - 26%.    .     ,      ?    ...
     ,     ...! ,    ...

----------


## natalia_pr

, .!
  ,     +  -   2011 .     ,        (6% )      ,     , ,  -, . 
     ,       , ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,     , ,  -, .


      .     .    ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## natalia_pr

. (    ,    )
(   , ,    ,   )
!  :Smilie:

----------


## Impaciente

,    63.30,     24.07.2009  212-,    8  58   ,   "    " -    63,           ?

 ,    :Frown:        ???

----------

212   . 8 . 1 . 58 -     ,    ,     (        )  :
 )      (63   ) 
 63  ,   , 
63.3   
63.30   
63.30.1    
63.30.2   ,  ,   
63.30.3    
63.30.4    
       31  2011 . N 54
  63

----------


## ThermiT

,     ,             ( 2011  - 463 000 )        , ,   .   ,    (  ) - 0,2% -   ,      -212    ?

----------


## Impaciente

> 212   . 8 . 1 . 58 -     ,    ,     (        )  :
>  )      (63   ) 
>  63  ,   , 
> 63.3   
> 63.30   
> 63.30.1    
> 63.30.2   ,  ,   
> 63.30.3    
> 63.30.4    
> ...


        ?

----------


## .

> ,    (  ) - 0,2% -   ,      -212    ?

----------

> ?


      54.    .     ,   ,  .5)            (
 92.52);
     .6)   ,    (
 92.53);

  )        (  63);

  ,     ,      .

----------

?    -    .  ,         .     -       .
 :     ,      (   )    ,      ?     :  ? ?  ?
 .

----------


## .

** ,        .     ,   4.4



> (   )    ,      ?


    ?  70%   ?   ,      ,      ,        .
  .58  212-

----------

> .    [URL="http://www.klerk.ru/blank/170299/"]


!  .  ,    70% .         ,       ,  ,   . 
   ,       ( 28),          ?

----------


## .

,

----------

.

----------

,  .   36.4  36.40      ?       "  ".  -    ?       .

----------


## .



----------

:   ,              -1    (...)   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## milira

(, ):

, ,    15  ,     .

 (2,9  0,2),        . ,         2    .

----------


## .

,    .  ,           ,      .     2,9%    15

----------


## milira

> ,    .  ,           ,      .


..      0,2   13%,     , ..    .?

----------


## .

.         .  ()

----------


## milira

,  .
             ?
.. ,    ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 16

, !       .  2011 .     ,     .
    ?
     -92.20(     ).
      -64.20.2(   ()  .    ).
       ?

----------


## irartemi

,   ...
  - ,     , 
    ,       ,    100% -... 
    - -     ""   -    ,   ,   ,       ...     ,  - " , ..." ...            ? ?

----------


## .

> 2011 .     ,     .


    .  ,         .     ?
*irartemi*, .         .

----------


## eleika

.    ,           -.     ...    -   ,   .
   85-12...  ...

----------


## Ermena

, ,    6%.
 2010 .     -57% .
  - 43% .
 2011     .
       .
          70%  .
         ?   ,    .

----------


## 16

[QUOTE=.;53184124]   .  ,         .     ?

         .   , ..     .

----------


## .

*eleika*,       .    .
    ,

----------


## hiker

> .   , ..     .


...  ,      ...

----------


## eleika

*.*, !!!

----------

> *eleika*,       .    .
>     ,


.   ,  72   ?      .

----------


## .

72,

----------

> .   ,  72   ?      .


.7) ,     
   (  72),      ,    5  6  1  58    24  2009 . N 212-".

  54 :Smilie:    ,   72,        ,      14% .   .        5  6  1  58  (   14%) .   26%    :Smilie:

----------


## klenlist

?   01-02-03/03-334 28.09.2009

----------


## Ermena

> , ,    6%.
>  2010 .     -57% .
>   - 43% .
>  2011     .
>        .
>           70%  .
>          ?   ,    .


   , .

----------

> ?   01-02-03/03-334 28.09.2009


  :Smilie:

----------

> ?   01-02-03/03-334 28.09.2009


  ?

----------


## .

**,        15%.         .

----------



----------


## varip

> 50   .6 -   . 7 -  +  72 (     .6)


  IT-,   .5  6   ( 20    ).        , "...  ,   ,     50  (   . ),      58  1  8  "_7", ..     26%  2011-12 ..."     2  26 %,         :
   ""  ,  :
... ,  . 5 . 58  N 212-,   (,       ),            -  . .7 . 8 . 1 . 58  N 212- (..  "").      IT-       .           (34%)   . 2 . 12  N 212-. "
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E7%ED%EE%F1%FB
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E7%ED%EE%F1%FB
   .    ?

----------


## .

,     .     ,

----------


## varip

> 10:00 01.02.2011
> 
> :  
> 
>      ,     ,                   (  28  ,        26%,   34%).
> 
>   ,      ,          ( )    70%.                .    ,   ,     .   ,   ,             .      IT-,  .


-.
   ,    .   . .8 .1 .58 212 (..),  +  +,    ,    26%     ,     1   ,    .    34% !!!!  !        .    -           !  :     ? - .
     -    ,   .  - .

----------


## .

> ,    .   . .8 .1 .58 212


 ?      ? 
   ,

----------


## varip

> ?      ? 
>    ,


  ,          . ... ,       -,       70%,     ....8 .1 .58 212 .          .

----------


## varip

> ?      ? 
>    ,


 ,   ,     .       ,    . .   .     ,     34%:
"   :  
15.03.11 11:00 :  "   " http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/212162/
...  1.4  58   212-,         ,       ,   ,   .      .           .   ,      ,  ,         ,       ..."

      ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ?  ,   4.4  -1,  .     ?   .        .
        .     ?
    ,         .        .         ,      .
   ,            :Frown:

----------

> ?      ? 
>    ,


            -1      .   .
...............
 ,         ,           (, )        70 %    ,            ,  . 3.2 . 58   212-. 
  ,                -1     4.4            (       31.01.2011  54).

----------

> IT-,   .5  6   ( 20    ).        , "...  ,   ,     50  (   . ),      58  1  8  "_7", ..     26%  2011-12 ..."     2  26 %,         :
>    ""  ,  :


    58   :Smilie:    IT.     .        ,        .6  58   8  _7.         .  ...  ,       ,   ,  !       26.   , ,          34%.       34%!   ,   ....  ,   !

----------


## ˸ .

- ,  2  ( )    ,   1?      ,    ,         .

----------


## .

2008

----------


## ˸ .

:yes:

----------


## ATUYSHA

. ,   ( ).   /     ?   ,  .  .

----------


## .

+  +

----------

> IT-,   .5  6   ( 20    ).        , "...  ,   ,     50  (   . ),      58  1  8  "_7", ..     26%  2011-12 ..."     2  26 %,         :
>    ""  ,  :
> ... ,  . 5 . 58  N 212-,   (,       ),            -  . .7 . 8 . 1 . 58  N 212- (..  "").      IT-       .           (34%)   . 2 . 12  N 212-. "
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E7%ED%EE%F1%FB
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E7%ED%EE%F1%FB
>    .    ?


        !!!        :Smilie: 
:  ,             (, )       72.20    70 %    ,       ,  .  . 8 . 1 . 58   212-.
        . 346.15   ,          .      ,    ,   ,    (. 1.4 . 58  N 212- ( .  N 432-)).
   . 3.2 . 58  N 212-   2011.    ,   . 8 . 1 . 58  N 212-,     :
	      -  18%,   :
  1966    : 
	    - 18%
  1967    :
	     12% 
	   6 %.
	    :
	    3,1%
	    2%.

----------


## liman2009

.      .       .    .  .346.15      .     -1    .346.15.

----------


## Olivka-k

> !!!       
> :  ,             (, )       72.20    70 %    ,       ,  .  . 8 . 1 . 58   212-.
>         . 346.15   ,          .      ,    ,   ,    (. 1.4 . 58  N 212- ( .  N 432-)).
>    . 3.2 . 58  N 212-   2011.    ,   . 8 . 1 . 58  N 212-,     :
> 	      -  18%,   :
>   1966    : 
> 	    - 18%
>   1967    :
> 	     12% 
> ...


   ?    15%  72.20      70%,  7 .     ?        34% ( . .    )    50 ,      34%    ?   2,9%  ?     ?    ,         . .?      -  ?    ?

----------

> ?    15%  72.20      70%,  7 .     ?        34% ( . .    )    50 ,      34%    ?   2,9%  ?     ?    ,         . .?      -  ?    ?


       !     ?        :
 ,         ,           (, )        70 %    ,            ,  . 3.2 . 58   212-. 
  ,                -1     4.4            (       31.01.2011  54).  2,9% !!!!  !

----------


## Olivka-k

> !     ?        :
>  ,         ,           (, )        70 %    ,            ,  . 3.2 . 58   212-. 
>   ,                -1     4.4            (       31.01.2011  54).  2,9% !!!!  !


   :
.  18%  (12%  6%)
 3,1 %
 2%
 .  0,2%
 2,9 % 
: 26,05% 
    .   . !  ,      -      ,     ! :Wow:   -     ,

----------

> :
> .  18%  (12%  6%)
>  3,1 %
>  2%
>  .  0,2%
>  2,9 % 
> : 26,05% 
>     .   . !  ,      -      ,     !  -     ,


   26,2%  :Smilie:    ,      N 212- ( .  N 432-).     !       :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Olivka-k

> 26,2%    ,      N 212- ( .  N 432-).     !


 26,2  :yes:        -    ,        ,     ,   2   ""     / ,      ,      ,     !     ?

  : 
"            .       (   )    ,         (. 5, 6 . 33   212).    ."

----------


## Olivka-k

?     ?    34%     ?)))     ,     ,   72.20,          ,   ,  ?           ,     72.20

  ,               .          ?

----------


## Olivka-k

-1 ?   .?     4.1, 4.2, 4.3?   4.3              . !    ,      ?

----------


## Olivka-k

2011    -1         
    31.01.2011 N 54 "                   ,                     ,       ,          12  2009 . N 894"

                 -1  ( 4 "    ")   ,                ,  ,        ,   ,   8  1  58    24.07.2009 "  ...".    ,  ,              (      70    ).

    1 8.2  !   ,   ?  /  .  2011 .    .?    1 .  34%?            . .? :Frown:

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*,  ,    ?    -1   2 .
     .         1,     ?   :Frown:

----------


## Olivka-k

> *Olivka-k*,  ,    ?    -1   2 .
>      .         1,     ?


,   ,    /       34 %,        26 %,    1 . 2011 .     (    ),  ,         .    (  15%,  7 .  72.20 (            2010 ).         ,              72.20?      ,      .   26% ,     .  50 .     .  . .    !!!   ,        . . . -   !   ! :Frown:     .

----------


## Olivka-k

8  1  58    24  2009 .  212-     ,    ,     (          029-2001 ( .1),  :

.7) ,         (  72),      ,    5  6  1  58    24  2009 . N 212-".

     ,    5,6  1  58 ? -  ?

----------

Olivka-k !        .     .        :Smilie:    .      ,       ,     .      ..

----------


## Olivka-k

> Olivka-k !        .     .          .      ,       ,     .      ..


 ,          34%,        34%,        . .?       . ,      ?     -    ,    -,  ,   ,   ,       ,   !      1 .2011 .   ,        2011,    -    ,     !


  :


6 .,        ,      ,    5 ( -   )  6 (,            ) (.1 .58   -212 ).

          ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


6)  ,       (  ,    -   ),    ,       ,                  ()   ( )  , ,    ,   (      ), ,      ,  ;
(. 58, .1,    24.07.2009 N 212- "       ,     ,           ")

----------

> ,          34%,        34%,        . .?       . ,      ?


    ,    ?    34% !     "",    ....    ,    -1  .  :Smilie: 
  ,     26%. 
 ,             (, )       72.20    70 %    ,      ,  .  . 8 . 1 . 58   212-.
     ...

----------


## Olivka-k

, :Smilie:      -    ,    . .      58,    - ,     - ,      ,    . . ,  . ,  : ,    . .! 26%  ,       ,          .    !     ,           70 %    ?

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*,    338  ?   4.4.  -1 ?

----------


## Olivka-k

> *Olivka-k*,    338  ?   4.4.  -1 ?



 ,    :Redface: ,   ,                    . !            ,     ? ?       (   )        !    ?

----------


## .

*Olivka-k*,       .     .

----------


## Olivka-k

> *Olivka-k*,       .     .


,        .,   (-   )        ,  ,   *       72.20* - , ** , *     ,*           ,      72.20    100%?       !   ,   ,?

----------


## Olivka-k

. ,   1  8.2   .        ,       . 18 % ??? -     :Frown:

----------


## Olivka-k

!    ?   "         " ?       .  .  ,      ?       ,  ?   ?

----------


## .

> 72.20    100%?


 , 100%  70%?     ?

----------


## italashka

!    .   .  ,        ?   2 . .

----------


## Olivka-k

> !    .   .  ,        ?   2 . .


       ,        :yes:

----------


## italashka

> ,


!

----------


## .

*italashka*,   .   !

----------


## tanyusha0909

> .  ,       ?   2 . .


  ?   2010  4-  (   )  ?

----------


## italashka

> ?   2010  4-  (   )  ?


  0,2%    .

----------


## .

- ,

----------


## italashka

> - ,


 ,   .     .       .

----------

> .       .


.

----------


## zorro_z

: 
        , , ,    ..
  ,      ,     72.2. 
  :  ?
     -     .
    !  - -!

----------

> : 
>         , , ,    ..
>   ,      ,     72.2. 
>   :  ?
>      -     .
>     !  - -!


      ?     ?    !

----------


## zorro_z

> ?     ?    !


     - 12%, 
  - 6%.
   -   :  20%.

----------

.            346.15,   , ?                ?

----------

( )    ?

----------

,       ,     ,           ,   ?

----------

> 


    70%     ,  ,       ?  ,       ? 
   ...

----------

,       80%      .               ?

----------

80%    ?  
     -1 4.4       .
4.4.       
 *      ,
  3.2  58    24 
2009 . N 212-

+------------------------------------------------------------------------+
|  |  |   ()  |
| || |
|------------------------+-----+-----------------------------------------|
| 1 | 2 | 3 |
|------------------------+-----+-----------------------------------------|
| , | 435 | |
|  | | |
|  | | |
|. 346.15  | | |
|  | | |
|,  (.) | | |
|------------------------+-----+-----------------------------------------|
| : | 436 | |
| , | | |
|   | | |
| . 1.4 . 58| | |
|   | | |
|24  2009 . N 212-| | |
|(.) | | |
|------------------------+-----+-----------------------------------------|
| , | 437 | |
|   | | |
| . 1.4 . 58| | |
|   | | |
|24  2009 . N 212-| | |
|(. 436/. 435)  | | |
|100 (%) | | |
+------------------------------------------------------------------------+

----------


## zorro_z

.,     , ,      26%,      : 



> ,    58  1 . 8 212-  24.07.2009 . (  28.12.2010 N 432-) * (*07 \* )


http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/50/at.php
 1.   07 -         ?     -  ?
 2.     **?

----------


## skull

> - ,


)
  1 (2,9 %, ?),      /?
 !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,

----------


## skull

. !  :Smilie:

----------


## 02

,!      ...(((
2,9%       .    ( ),     2,2%  0,2%

----------


## 02

:Smilie:

----------


## .

0,2%      .  2,2%     .   ?

----------

> 2,9%       .    ( ),
>      2,2%  0,2%


0,2% -

----------


## 02

,  0,2  !!!!) 2.2 .       0,2  ,    !
  ,    ,      ,(  .    )      ,     ,        ,   ,   0,2%  2,9%

----------

> 2,2%.


 2,2%    ?

----------


## .

> 2.2 .       0,2  ,    !


      ?   ,    
** ,    ? 2,9%  .    -

----------

74.20.11

----------


## .

**,  .   .     ,            ?

----------

